# DCF route and travel related questions



## adamr (Sep 10, 2014)

Hey everyone,

My wife (US citizen) and I are looking to apply to go back to the US, we'll use the DCF route via London Embassy. However I'm interested in the process. 

For instance we will apply in Feb next year, as she would have been in the UK for 6 months. But we have a very important wedding to attend in November 2016. Is there a way I can ensure we can proceed both with my green card application, and our travel plans?

Thanks in advance


----------



## BBCWatcher (Dec 28, 2012)

Why doesn't she file the I-130 directly with USCIS now? It's still September. Waiting for DCF eligibility in February doesn't make sense -- it's not that much faster with DCF. (It's even slightly possible USCIS could _complete_ I-130 processing by February if submitted now.) Then you'd have a very reasonable shot of being able to attend the wedding and immigrate at the same time -- though even if you don't it's not a particular problem.


----------



## adamr (Sep 10, 2014)

Thanks for your reply. We're actually back in the States for Thanksgiving this year with her family. Would these travel plans conflict with the i-130 and my entry into the states?


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

If your application for an immigrant visa is still pending, you should be extra sure to carry with you evidence that you do NOT intend on just sticking around after you've finished your pumpkin pie. (I.e. don't quit your day job until the visa comes through!). Evidence that you must return home - lease, letter from your employer that they expect you back on the job on a certain date, return ticket, as much as you can pull together. It's up to the individual immigration agent you encounter whether he or she believes you're really intending to return to wherever you came from. (Plus, the more documentation you have, the less likely you'll have to produce it. Sod's law, I think that's called, no?)
Cheers,
Bev


----------



## Davis1 (Feb 20, 2009)

https://docs.google.com/file/d/0B3EruivFAao7M2lrUHdlTVBQUzg/edit


----------



## BBCWatcher (Dec 28, 2012)

So, to net it out, file _now_. Or, if you're a _particularly_ nervous sort of person, bring all the I-130-related documents to the U.S. for your vacation and entrust them to the U.S. Postal Service on Friday, November 27, 2015, after you gorge yourself on Thanksgiving turkey. That's still a ~3 month earlier filing than if you wait until February, and that's still going to result in an earlier turnaround.

She'll need to include Form I-130, a pair of Form G-325As, the filing fee, and the requested attachments/evidence. It's also _highly_ recommended to include USCIS Form G-1145, though that's technically optional. Ask your relatives to obtain a letter size U.S. Postal Service Flat Rate Priority Mail envelope -- the free one, not the prepaid postage one -- ahead of time. You can buy the U.S. Priority Mail postage online for US$5.05, print the postage on a home printer, then attach the postage to the envelope. Pop the envelope into any mailbox (including a U.S. home mailbox with its flag raised), and off it goes, like magic. Keep a record of the Priority Mail tracking number (which you get when you buy this postage online), and even from the U.K. you can verify that the envelope arrived at USCIS in Chicago.

....Or file now. That'd be my choice. That gives you another 2 months' earlier turnaround, even considering Royal Mail delivery.


----------



## adamr (Sep 10, 2014)

Hey everyone thanks so much for all your help. I've just been checking out the documents in that google doc Davis attached - that was so helpful!

My final question is around processing times, what's the current estimate of both the DCF or I-130 route? What's the average return on these docs, people are getting from this forum?

For instance, the doc you shared Davis must have shown how prepped and ready they were for the next stage. Are all cases this quick?

Thanks so much!


----------



## adamr (Sep 10, 2014)

Hey, just wanted to give this a quick nudge to find out average processing times for DCF and i-130 routes.

Thanks!


----------



## Crawford (Jan 23, 2011)

adamr said:


> Hey, just wanted to give this a quick nudge to find out average processing times for DCF and i-130 routes.
> 
> Thanks!


DCF is said to be around 4 to 5 months. Filing via USA is around 10 to 12 months these days.


----------



## adamr (Sep 10, 2014)

Hi everyone, we're seriously looking into this process now and have all required documents, I wondered if I can fill out the i-130 (and additional forms) and send to London US embassy? I can't find any where on the website there being an issue with this - please correct me if I'm wrong.

Thanks!


----------



## Crawford (Jan 23, 2011)

Why not? From what I understand the 6 month residency rule has been dropped. The US citizen just needs to be a legal resident of the UK in order to do Direct Consular Filing.


----------



## twostep (Apr 3, 2008)

Crawford said:


> Why not? From what I understand the 6 month residency rule has been dropped. The US citizen just needs to be a legal resident of the UK in order to do Direct Consular Filing.


Can you share a link in regards to this change? Thank you!


----------



## Crawford (Jan 23, 2011)

twostep said:


> Can you share a link in regards to this change? Thank you!


No sorry I can't. Except to say that up to recently it has been the general understanding that the US citizen needed to be resident for 6 months minimum in the UK before being able to do DCF. 

Then recently, on another forum, someone wrote that the 6 month residency had been dropped; and the US London Embassy website has nothing about the 6 month requirement.

Filing I-130/I-360 | London, UK - Embassy of the United States

That's why I put "its my understanding" - I'm quite ready to be corrected if necessary.


----------

